# Limitless 200W TC Box Mod



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (19/7/16)

Hey,

Want to get one for my birthday. Anyone have stock?


----------



## ATOMIZE.CO.ZA (19/7/16)

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> Hey,
> 
> Want to get one for my birthday. Anyone have stock?


Hi there,

Our stock has just arrived, updating the site as we speak.
You are welcome to e-mail me at info@atomize.co.za or keep an eye on our site http://atomize.co.za/

Many thanks
Atomize
Live long, Vape on


----------



## Yiannaki (19/7/16)

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> Hey,
> 
> Want to get one for my birthday. Anyone have stock?



Vape club are by far the cheapest  

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/featured-products/products/limitless-200w-box-mod

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (19/7/16)

For that price I'll rather get a RX200s


----------



## Yiannaki (19/7/16)

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> For that price I'll rather get a RX200s



You're not going to find it cheaper than R1400. Also consider the Minikin 1.5 and Fuchai 213 if you're not concerned with TC.


----------



## Kalashnikov (19/7/16)

Yiannaki said:


> You're not going to find it cheaper than R1400. Also consider the Minikin 1.5 and Fuchai 213 if you're not concerned with TC.


Always gotta throw in that "if your not concerned with TC" when mentioning the minikin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (19/7/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Always gotta throw in that "if your not concerned with TC" when mentioning the minikin


I meant it for both 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov (19/7/16)

Yiannaki said:


> I meant it for both
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Your going to recieve your first dislike ever lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lim (20/7/16)

We are having a pre-order. let me know if you interested. can also look in to the sub forum for more detail


----------



## Mark121m (20/7/16)

Contact @Lim 
Dragon vaoes

You'll get a great deal


----------



## Frikkie6000 (20/7/16)

Noonclouds also has

http://noonclouds.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&path=73&product_id=226


----------

